# 6' 6" St. Croix



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just started on a new inshore rod for my little sisters B-day present. It is gonna be an awesome rod. The blank is a St. Croix 2S66MF. The colors are gonna be girly to say the least, but I think it is gonna turn out really nice!!

I will take progress pictures along the way as I build it. I made a nice modification to the fore grip already that I am REALLY pleased with!!!










Took the standard 3" foregrip cut if down in size`and sanded it into this shape...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good so far! Good luck with the build


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

is that a st.croix handle kit?

also what color/design are you going to do on it

if you do a design


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, it sure is....Some of the nicest cork I have worked with. The colors she picked out are very bright..like highlighter colors. Yellow, blue and green. I am thinking of using the blue as theprimary and the other two colors as small tag end wraps. I wil also be doing a very small diamond with them as a butt wrap.

Or maybe a crazy tiger wrap!!! Not really sure yet.....


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished product. I know Britt will be happy. You may finish her rod before she is finished with her first rod. This might put a fire under her to finish her rod.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got 3 more guides to put on today, then I gotta figure out what to do for a butt wrap on it??????


----------

